# How to get Golden to stop chasing squirrels?



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving weekend..so, heres my question of today. Has anyone had issues with your Golden charging or wanting to chases squirrels at the park? Do you have any tips on how to reduce that? I try to switch his attention to a treat but it isnt enough for him. Is there anyway I can tame this behavior, and these rude squrrels purposley run across us and mock him haha! I just wish to have a smoother trip at the park with my boy. My only solution right now is stopping, getting his attention on me and telling him “NO” and changing our route to the oppisite direction of the squirrel. He honeslty just hates squirrels...cats don’t bother him, seeing other dogs doesn’t bother him, rabbits don’t trigger him either..just squirrels!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

You are fighting a battle that you probably won't win. You own a hunting dog and squirrel is game. But good luck anyway.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

Mine does the same thing... but with pigeons. I get so much joy out of watching him run after them, he's just so happy!!! There are lots of pigeons at the park and I always bring Duke to where they are so that he can run and play. But I don't let him grab with his mouth because I don't want to hurt them.


----------



## ShashaCruz (Apr 22, 2017)

dogs are carnivorous and chasing prey for meat is instinct. mine is not as discrimating as yours will tear open any small prey to eat


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

goldenretrieverr said:


> Hi everyone! Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving weekend..so, heres my question of today. Has anyone had issues with your Golden charging or wanting to chases squirrels at the park? Do you have any tips on how to reduce that? I try to switch his attention to a treat but it isnt enough for him. Is there anyway I can tame this behavior, and these rude squrrels purposley run across us and mock him haha! I just wish to have a smoother trip at the park with my boy. My only solution right now is stopping, getting his attention on me and telling him “NO” and changing our route to the oppisite direction of the squirrel. He honeslty just hates squirrels...cats don’t bother him, seeing other dogs doesn’t bother him, rabbits don’t trigger him either..just squirrels!


Suggest working on the 'Leave it' cue, (which for my dog, also means 'look at me' for further direction) and highly rewarding it. Start at home with low value items, an empty bowl, placed on the floor, the instant he looks at it, give the cue, and reward him for looking back at you. Work up to high value treats in the bowl or on the floor. Then with the aid of a helper, teach him to 'leave' things that move - the person walking by, a ball rolling across the floor, a toy tossed, - all highly rewarded (for looking at it and back at you) - then take the training sessions outside. The aim is to help him generalize that 'leave it' applies whenever and where ever you are.

To help fulfill his natural instincts - desire to chase, and capture 'prey' consider using a 'flirt pole' in your back yard, or a safe fenced in area. Or tossing a stuffingless toy for him to chase, grab and shake. If we can find ways to 'feed the need' safely, we can help our dogs resist the urge, (learn self control) when it is not safe or practical to do so.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

gdgli said:


> You are fighting a battle that you probably won't win. You own a hunting dog and squirrel is game. But good luck anyway.


This is exactly what I told my sister yesterday! I don't blame him, but I'll keep working on it with him..he has seemed to get better with it this week (been working on it with him almost everyday) but I know deep down he'll always want to chase them!


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

ShashaCruz said:


> dogs are carnivorous and chasing prey for meat is instinct. mine is not as discrimating as yours will tear open any small prey to eat


Yes, I think I've come to realize that it's just in his instinct to want to chase them..been working on it and it's getting better. Sometimes I let him chase them when theres not too much going on in the park, he seems to have fun. I don't think his intention is to tear them up and kill them, he just finds joy running after them and sniffing their trail. It's really cool seeing him retrieve them and how naturally it comes..but we been working on it for some weeks now, at least 3 times a week and his focus is becoming better, not quite mastered but one day at a time.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

TheLittleDuke said:


> Mine does the same thing... but with pigeons. I get so much joy out of watching him run after them, he's just so happy!!! There are lots of pigeons at the park and I always bring Duke to where they are so that he can run and play. But I don't let him grab with his mouth because I don't want to hurt them.


Hahaha yes! I let Buddy chase after them sometimes if we get there early and theres not many people, he just wants to run..he always gets very close to them but never harms them..simply just wants to run and sniff their trail. We been working on getting his focus back on me and it's going well...soon he'll master it, he's a smart boy. Love your Duke by the way!! Very handsome boy.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Charliethree said:


> Suggest working on the 'Leave it' cue, (which for my dog, also means 'look at me' for further direction) and highly rewarding it. Start at home with low value items, an empty bowl, placed on the floor, the instant he looks at it, give the cue, and reward him for looking back at you. Work up to high value treats in the bowl or on the floor. Then with the aid of a helper, teach him to 'leave' things that move - the person walking by, a ball rolling across the floor, a toy tossed, - all highly rewarded (for looking at it and back at you) - then take the training sessions outside. The aim is to help him generalize that 'leave it' applies whenever and where ever you are.
> 
> To help fulfill his natural instincts - desire to chase, and capture 'prey' consider using a 'flirt pole' in your back yard, or a safe fenced in area. Or tossing a stuffingless toy for him to chase, grab and shake. If we can find ways to 'feed the need' safely, we can help our dogs resist the urge, (learn self control) when it is not safe or practical to do so.


Hi! Thank you for this! I've been doing this and it's been working, it's harder for him when it's a moving squirrel..he'll leave the bowls or toys but we are getting there! His re-call is already perfect, just his natural instinct to run after a squirrel takes over when he says it moving. So far he has been doing better, one day at a time. We play fetch and sometimes in the early mornings, when there isn't many people at the park I let him off leash to chase a squirrel, he simply wants to run after or alongside it..I would never let him hurt them but that doesn't seem to be his intention which I'm happy about..he just finds it fun to run and sniff their trails and point. Once they go up the tree he returns to me and 6/10 times he will return while chasing them if I say "Come". I've learned by observing him that he doesn't like being alone..so once I walk a few feet and say "Come" or "Lets go" he glances at me and he hurry back, since he likes being near and with me at all times. We're slowly making progress.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have two Goldens. Gunner, my boy could care less. Honey, my girl has always chased anything that moves, even bugs! LOL Good luck but I think if they like chasing they will always chase. She even chases leaves and papers flying around.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

goldenretrieverr said:


> and these rude squrrels purposley run across us and mock him haha!


Of course they are mocking him! My David knows this to be true.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

goldenretrieverr said:


> Hahaha yes! I let Buddy chase after them sometimes if we get there early and theres not many people, he just wants to run..he always gets very close to them but never harms them..simply just wants to run and sniff their trail. We been working on getting his focus back on me and it's going well...soon he'll master it, he's a smart boy. Love your Duke by the way!! Very handsome boy.


Why thank you! Is Buddy the Golden in your avatar? If so, he's absolutely gorgeous! I would love to see more pictures of him. His face screams "troublemaker", so cute!

Glad to hear the training is going great! I wish you even more success.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Goldens not chasing squirrels, what a ridiculous notion!


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

If you left your dog in my place for a few days, I think he would be quickly cured from addiction to squirrels. My dogs no longer react to them as they are so common. The rodents come on decks when the dogs are sleeping, on occasion I seen squirrels walking on them, and the only reaction from my boys acknowledging their presence is opening one eye. 

My guys used to be more reactive to wildlife, but with so many rabbits, squirrels, chipmunks and opossum around these creatures lost their novelty. The same can’t be said about big birds, ravens, wild turkeys and herons that pay rare visits to our property. They will spring into the air, in attempt to catch those, even though the birds are usually well beyond reach, meters above their heads.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

After all everyone knows that, "squirrels are just tennis balls thrown by God".


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

TheLittleDuke said:


> goldenretrieverr said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha yes! I let Buddy chase after them sometimes if we get there early and theres not many people, he just wants to run..he always gets very close to them but never harms them..simply just wants to run and sniff their trail. We been working on getting his focus back on me and it's going well...soon he'll master it, he's a smart boy. Love your Duke by the way!! Very handsome boy.
> ...


Yes, the goofball in my avatar is Buddy! He’s an 8 year old boy with the mind of a 3 year old...but overall he’s a good boy..doesn’t give me a lot of trouble. He’s mostly mild mannered and sweet and gentle but he has his days where he is bouncing off every wall! ? Let me try and attach some photos of him.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Atis said:


> After all everyone knows that, "squirrels are just tennis balls thrown by God".


I’m finally starting to realize that LOL! ?


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

OscarsDad said:


> Goldens not chasing squirrels, what a ridiculous notion!


They are uncurable! Hahaha ?


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Atis said:


> goldenretrieverr said:
> 
> 
> > and these rude squrrels purposley run across us and mock him haha!
> ...


LOL! That photo is too funny! Poor David!


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I have two Goldens. Gunner, my boy could care less. Honey, my girl has always chased anything that moves, even bugs! LOL Good luck but I think if they like chasing they will always chase. She even chases leaves and papers flying around.


Omg, too funny! Use to have a Golden, Sasha, she could care less as well..she was more of a people-dog. only wanted to be pet and hang around with people...but Buddy, squirrels are his trigger haha. I’m just glad his recall is great!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Atis said:


> Of course they are mocking him! My David knows this to be true.





goldenretrieverr said:


> Omg, too funny! Use to have a Golden, Sasha, she could care less as well..she was more of a people-dog. only wanted to be pet and hang around with people...but Buddy, squirrels are his trigger haha. I’m just glad his recall is great!



Of course they are! My girl can jump high enough to grab a branch that's 7 feet above the ground to get them! 



We had a dog that could snatch birds right out of the air. The stupid birds would swoop down on her and tease her until she caught one. It was a very short game. They did this until she got too old to jump up after them.


----------



## TheLittleDuke (Nov 11, 2018)

goldenretrieverr said:


> Yes, the goofball in my avatar is Buddy! He’s an 8 year old boy with the mind of a 3 year old...but overall he’s a good boy..doesn’t give me a lot of trouble. He’s mostly mild mannered and sweet and gentle but he has his days where he is bouncing off every wall! ? Let me try and attach some photos of him.


Oh thank you for these precious pictures. He is gorgeous! His eyes are very expressive. Once a puppy always a puppy. Goldens.... haha!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The sound of mourning doves flying away is music to Honey's ears and squirrels are definitely furry balls from God, some even have stripes (chipmunks).


I didn't have my camera the day Honey became a pointer....she crouched low, went into a pointing pose then sprang full speed ahead to chase...yup you guessed it...a squirrel!


We are working on 'leave it', 50/50 chance of success with critters under the feeders and she does stop at the tree line. We also try to forewarn the little visitors before we head out the door.


----------



## littlehouse (Sep 19, 2018)

joro32000 said:


> The rodents come on decks when the dogs are sleeping, on occasion I seen squirrels walking on them, and the only reaction from my boys acknowledging their presence is opening one eye.


I would *love *to see a photo of that!


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Let them chase!

I let Jarvis chase as many squirrels as he wants in the fenced in yard. He knows on leash he cannot chase. My yellow lab dislocated my then teenage sisters shoulder chasing after a squirrel on leash so I trained that early on. Jarvis our golden never caught one. We do have a slow black squirrel in our yard that I usually give a head start before I let him out.


----------



## JConnell12 (Nov 29, 2018)

We just give a little shout warning to the squirrels to give them a head start before letting the dogs out, they love a good chase!


----------



## Sachiel (Mar 4, 2021)

It's a favorite hobby of my beloved friend Oscar. If we are going for a walk in the park, he always must see a squirrel and he is chasing it. It's funny for him. But very annoying for me to catch him. Last week he found some squirrels in the backyard. Imagine I was climbing in the tree to get my dog back on the ground. In this case, I decided to contact guys from Squirrel Removal Louisville | Pest Control & Attic Repair. They were very receptive to my problem. They caught all the squirrels and took them away from my backyard.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Some days I catch Honey before she zero's in on them and a 'leave it' works. Otherwise, she delights in chasing them to our property line!


----------



## Charlotte_tte (Apr 21, 2021)

gdgli said:


> You are fighting a battle that you probably won't win. You own a hunting dog and squirrel is game. But good luck anyway.


I agree with you! My eight-year-old dog is always chasing squirrels. We used to try to stop her, but we realized that these are impulses that you can't control. In short, if you're unfamiliar with how a dog's brain works, it's programmed to react to a chase whenever they see an animal running away or simply any moving object.
Link to article:
https://www.retrievershub.com/do-golden-retrievers-kill-squirrels/employee tracking/#:~:text=Why%20Your%20Golden%20Retriever%20Chases,so%20technically%20they%20are%20playing.&text=The% 20scent% 20of% 20squirrels% 20probably, the% 20way% 20that% 20they% 20do.

I stumbled on this website , which discusses what happens when a dog comes into contact with a squirrel. My Dog Keep Going After Squirrels (Can He Get Sick?) - MoodleShare


----------

